# Neocaridina heteropoda var. "Rili"



## George Farmer (11 Mar 2012)

Hi all,

I've had these for a couple of months now. Lovely shrimp and very easy. I understand they're a manmade colour morph of the regular cherry shrimp. 


rili1 by George Farmer, on Flickr

These were up for sale at £11.99 each in my LFS but were some of the first in the UK. Now they're much, much cheaper presumably as they're so easy to breed. I'm not sure how much they're colour morph stays with them through the generations, and assume plenty of culling has to occur in order to keep the definite colour banding.


rili2 by George Farmer, on Flickr

I've seen no shrimplets yet, presumably due to the celestial pearl danios in there...


rili3 by George Farmer, on Flickr

Does anyone else keep these?  I really like them. Not as high-impact as crystal red shrimp but much tougher and larger.


----------



## Antipofish (11 Mar 2012)

Super images George.  How much bigger are they than RCS ?  Unfortunately the few RCS I had have been mullered by my Apistogrammas   I can now only consider shrimp that are big enough to be of no interest to them.  I know Ian H is not having probs with his Amanos with Apistos in the new tank, but wondered how these compared size wise ?


----------



## viktorlantos (11 Mar 2012)

I have a group of them in one of my tank at GA. Like you said George, they are very easy to keep. I think the only issue with them is their coloration. That is not stable on the new shrimps and need to wait months to see youg ones coloration. 

I do have like 100 shrimplets from the last breeding and now the females are again with eggs. So another bunch will be landed soon 

They are mostly algae eaters not eating too much the shrimp foods. 

FYI i do not have any fish in their tank. I also seen that even the nano fishes could eat shrimplets in the early days.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (11 Mar 2012)

I have already said nice rilis George   
I would say they are same size as cherries and CRS so will end up same with apistos. We have a little group of them which I brought from Hanover. Got 10 of them from Chris Lukhaup and another 2 berried females from another seller. These 2 berried have released babies about 2 weeks ago. Babies now do look like cherry color but hopefully will get rili pattern later. If too much culling would be needed I doubt we will keep them before they start to breed true. I cant see myself getting rid of all the unwanted ones 
They are very popular now. Almost all shrimp sellers in Hanover had them and there were about 5-6 sellers. Price ranging from 4 to 6 euro i think.


----------



## Christor (11 Mar 2012)

Seen them via ebay and other sites and they look fantastic in the photos I have seen, but big variety in their colours for sure, so not sure what you would expect in terms of breeding, seem to be a mix match, but nice at that 

are all yours similar in pattern George or am I thinking wrong in that they vary?


----------



## George Farmer (12 Mar 2012)

Thanks, guys! 



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> ...but wondered how these compared size wise ?


Same size mate. They're the same species. 



			
				Christor said:
			
		

> are all yours similar in pattern George or am I thinking wrong in that they vary?


I have 7 in my tank and they all look similar in pattern.


----------



## whinnie (12 Mar 2012)

is there an issue with celestial pearl danios and shrimp? i bought 18 of them yesterday and have 30 cherries arriving tommorow!


----------



## basil (12 Mar 2012)

*Neocaridina heteropoda var. "Rili"*

No problem for for danios, but shrimp might have something to say!!


----------



## jimmy james (15 Mar 2012)

I bought 6 rilis, one has had babies and another one is berried. The offspring are too small to determine the colour patterns. I might try and breed them with some blue pearls. Has anyone else tried cross breeding?


----------

